# NEW 13" CHROME, COLOR OR GOLD COMBO 100 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE $650



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

WWW.801WHEELS.COM 

PAYPAL READY (801)309-4600 CALL OR TEXT ANYTIME

INCLUDES 4 ADAPTERS, 4 KNOCK OFFS, 4 RIMS & 1 LEAD HAMMER

13" CHROME START AT $450 + $150 SHIPPING ANYWHERE IN THE LOWER 48 STATES

EACH ADD ON DISH, HUB, KNOCK OFFS, NIPPLES, SPOKES COLOR OR GOLD IS $200 EXTRA FOR A SET OF 4


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

1oo spoke only ?

Can u show with gold spokes ? I wanna c the gold.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> 1oo spoke only ?
> 
> Can u show with gold spokes ? I wanna c the gold.



I also sell china 72 x lace 

depending on the light it changes


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2013)

(801)WHEELS said:


> WWW.801WHEELS.COM
> 
> PAYPAL READY (801)309-4600 CALL OR TEXT ANYTIME
> 
> ...


Chrome 13s set shipped to 75217?


----------



## TexasMadeCaddy (Nov 11, 2011)

How much for the red,gold and chrome set in the upper right hand corner of the first pic shipped to 77901


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Chrome 13s set shipped to 75217?


$600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

TexasMadeCaddy said:


> How much for the red,gold and chrome set in the upper right hand corner of the first pic shipped to 77901


$1,600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

BOTH SOLD!


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

How much for (4) 13x7's with full dish in kandy blue & kandy blue hub & swept knock-off w/ recess shipped to 35803?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

1SIKMAG said:


> How much for (4) 13x7's with full dish in kandy blue & kandy blue hub & swept knock-off w/ recess shipped to 35803?


13x7 reverse 100 spoke blue dish & hub $900 + $150 shipping


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Brand New

On Sale $600 Ready To Ship! + $150 Shipping Anywhere In The Lower 48 States.

13 X 7 Reverse 100 Spoke Chinas Candy Red Back/Short Spokes & Hub With Chrome Looking Ring Includes Set Of 4 Adapters, 4 Knock Offs, 4 Rims, 1 Lead Hammer


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

(801)WHEELS said:


> 13x7 reverse 100 spoke blue dish & hub $900 + $150 shipping


So $1050.00 shipped for 13" chinas? :roflmao:


----------



## iceman206 (Nov 20, 2013)

(801)WHEELS said:


> On Sale $550 Ready To Ship! + $150 Shipping Anywhere In The Lower 48 States.
> 
> 13 X 7 Reverse 100 Spoke Chinas Candy Red Back/Short Spokes & Hub With Chrome Looking Ring Includes Set Of 4 Adapters, 4 Knock Offs, 4 Rims, 1 Lead Hammer
> 
> View attachment 904226


Are these new? Thanks!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

iceman206 said:


> Are these new? Thanks!


Brand New


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Brand New

On Sale $600 Ready To Ship! + $150 Shipping Anywhere In The Lower 48 States.

13 X 7 Reverse Blue 100 Spoke Chinas Includes Set Of 4 Adapters, 4 Knock Offs, 4 Rims, 1 Lead Hammer


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

on sale $550 








SOLD!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

on sale $550


----------



## rudyrude432 (Dec 13, 2013)

(801)WHEELS said:


> on sale $550
> View attachment 961730


700 shipped?


----------



## rudyrude432 (Dec 13, 2013)

Or 550 with shipping?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

rudyrude432 said:


> 700 shipped?


Thank you for shopping with (801)Wheels!


----------



## rudyrude432 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks! Can't wait for em!


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

how much all gold 72 str8 lace with zenith loccing cap 13x7 91710


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

(801)WHEELS said:


> on sale $550
> View attachment 961738


Got these in 14" if so how much shipped


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

cadillac tone said:


> how much all gold 72 str8 lace with zenith loccing cap 13x7 91710


2200 no gold locking ko


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

ROLLOUT12183 said:


> Got these in 14" if so how much shipped


can build 14" for 700


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

How much for half dish gold then chrome n gold nipples n chrome wires n gold backing cup n chrome knock off 2 point... To 89119


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Callejeros C.C. said:


> How much for half dish gold then chrome n gold nipples n chrome wires n gold backing cup n chrome knock off 2 point... To 89119


13" start at 450. each ad on is 200. shipping is 150.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

For Sale 
Set Of 4 
14 X 7 Baby Blue Spokes 
With Bowtie Cut Out Knock Offs


----------



## rudyrude432 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the rims. They came in perfect. I'll tell you these are going to go on very nice.great deal and very professional.i look forward to buying from you again.


----------



## LINCOLN91 (Jan 24, 2007)

How much for 72 rev xlaced 13x7 chrome jus the wheels


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

rudyrude432 said:


> Thanks for the rims. They came in perfect. I'll tell you these are going to go on very nice.great deal and very professional.i look forward to buying from you again.


"THANK YOU"


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

LINCOLN91 said:


> How much for 72 rev xlaced 13x7 chrome jus the wheels


china start at 650. usa start at 1200


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

(801)WHEELS said:


> WWW.801WHEELS.COM
> 
> PAYPAL READY (801)309-4600 CALL OR TEXT ANYTIME
> 
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

(801)WHEELS said:


> on sale $550
> View attachment 961738


Can I get them in cross laced


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Callejeros C.C. said:


> (801)WHEELS said:
> 
> 
> > WWW.801WHEELS.COM
> ...


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Can I get them in cross laced


yes for more $


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

(801)WHEELS said:


> For Sale
> Set Of 4
> 14 X 7 Baby Blue Spokes
> With Bowtie Cut Out Knock Offs
> ...


How much for the knock offs?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

By any chance can you make them with dayton off set ? 13x7 72 spoke x lace with gold nipps how much ? No accessories


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

93 CADDY said:


> By any chance can you make them with dayton off set ? 13x7 72 spoke x lace with gold nipps how much ? No accessories


yes usa true cross lace $1400


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> How much for the knock offs?


:wave:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> :wave:


only selling with wheels


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

(801)WHEELS said:


> only selling with wheels


:thumbsdown: Glwts:biggrin:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Hawaii I can ship to you!

13" 100 spoke straight lace starting at $750 no tires or $1,000 with 155-80-13 ww tires shipped


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking for some red and gold rims?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Damu505 said:


> Looking for some red and gold rims?


www.801wheels.com


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Garik187 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi!
Do you have any 14s STD for 94 Cadillac Deville base?
I'm looking at 14x7 chrome outer, short white spokes, long gold spokes, chrome hub, chrome nipples, gold spinner.
How much shipped to 89169?
Thank you!

P.s. Can i PM you? I have some questions.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

all chrome 13x7 reverse with 2 bar knock-off shipped to 20659?lmk


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

need price 13" 72 X laced black nipples with zenith style ko's and i want the black gear chips if you make them or something close








Sorry about the bad pic but you get the idea. 
thanks


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

text for faster reply 801-309-4600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Garik187 said:


> Hi!
> Do you have any 14s STD for 94 Cadillac Deville base?
> I'm looking at 14x7 chrome outer, short white spokes, long gold spokes, chrome hub, chrome nipples, gold spinner.
> How much shipped to 89169?
> ...


$1,050


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

flaked85 said:


> all chrome 13x7 reverse with 2 bar knock-off shipped to 20659?lmk


$600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

JOVEN619 said:


> need price 13" 72 X laced black nipples with zenith style ko's and i want the black gear chips if you make them or something close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$1,850


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

(801)WHEELS said:


> on sale $550
> View attachment 961738


13x7?


----------



## Garik187 (Jan 16, 2014)

(801)WHEELS said:


> $1,050


I'm trying to reach you in PM. Please reply!!!


----------



## 1SICKMC (Apr 29, 2012)

Any 13x7 black spokes with black lip


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

all colors available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

How much for some white spoke 13s


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

How much for a set of gold 10 sided bullets?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

CE 707 said:


> How much for some white spoke 13s


$650


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Yogi said:


> How much for a set of gold 10 sided bullets?


not available


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

(801)WHEELS said:


> $600


thanx homie i will be in touch very soon


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

(801)WHEELS said:


> For Sale
> Set Of 4
> 14 X 7 Baby Blue Spokes
> With Bowtie Cut Out Knock Offs
> ...


how much for these in 13's?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

87cutty530 said:


> how much for these in 13's?


650


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

What rims do you got in Stock now to ship.?


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

How much for 13x7 rev all chrome with gold nipples? Shipped to tx78332


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

1lo84regal said:


> How much for 13x7 rev all chrome with gold nipples? Shipped to tx78332


800


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

(801)WHEELS said:


> 800


Sorry but forgot to say I don't need accessories.


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

How much for 100 spoke all crome only gold nipples shipped to 30120 ??.war kind of gold USA????.stainless steel spokes or jus regular?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Mr.lincoln said:


> How much for 100 spoke all crome only gold nipples shipped to 30120 ??.war kind of gold USA????.stainless steel spokes or jus regular?


$650 + $150 shipping


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

on sale $1,000 shipped in the lower 48 states

72 spoke x lace brown lip and brown hub 13 x 7 reverse

set of 4 includes 4 adapters 4 knock offs 4 rims 1 lead hammer


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

Needing a price on China's 13x7 rev 100 spoke with green kandy lip nipples n hub + green bullet knockoff shipped to a business in 28202


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

white link 93 said:


> Needing a price on China's 13x7 rev 100 spoke with green kandy lip nipples n hub + green bullet knockoff shipped to a business in 28202


1500


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## 403lowlow (Mar 25, 2014)

how much for (4) 13x7 all chrome gold 3 bar knock off? or (4) 13x7 with gold spokes. FWD offset up to Calgary alberta Canada??


----------



## MONTE RIDER (Aug 16, 2009)

How much for all chrome chinas 13x7 reverse to 62269


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Stainless steel spokes yes or no?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MONTE RIDER said:


> How much for all chrome chinas 13x7 reverse to 62269


600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Mr.lincoln said:


> Stainless steel spokes yes or no?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/usr/801wheels


----------



## MONTE RIDER (Aug 16, 2009)

MONTE RIDER said:


> How much for all chrome chinas 13x7 reverse to 62269


Got these wheels in the same week.thanks for the fast service and good quality


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MONTE RIDER said:


> Got these wheels in the same week.thanks for the fast service and good quality


Thank you!


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

U got a set in charcoal grey?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

color match available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

QCC said:


> U got a set in charcoal grey?


custom order 2 weeks


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

these still available?

on sale $1,000 shipped in the lower 48 states

72 spoke x lace brown lip and brown hub 13 x 7 reverse

set of 4 includes 4 adapters 4 knock offs 4 rims 1 lead hammer


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Fleetwood94 said:


> these still available?
> 
> on sale $1,000 shipped in the lower 48 states
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

How much for some gold dish gold spokes and chrome hub and nipples


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

(801)WHEELS said:


> on sale $1,000 shipped in the lower 48 states
> 
> 72 spoke x lace brown lip and brown hub 13 x 7 reverse
> 
> ...


 How much for these in 14x7's and X6's, with Gunmetal instead of brown


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

benz88 said:


> How much for these in 14x7's and X6's, with Gunmetal instead of brown


2000 usa


----------



## BIG-E 859 (Sep 29, 2004)

Lookin to price 13x7 with all black dish, black spokes, chrome nips, chrome hubs, chrome 2 bar swept koffs, adapters and tool!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

necluv said:


> Lookin to price 13x7 with all black dish, black spokes, chrome nips, chrome hubs, chrome 2 bar swept koffs, adapters and tool!


900


----------



## BIG-E 859 (Sep 29, 2004)

(801)WHEELS said:


> 900


These shipped -41018? if I wanted hubs black as well what would the cost be?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

necluv said:


> These shipped -41018? if I wanted hubs black as well what would the cost be?


shipping add 200
black hubs add 200


----------

